# The SB Cruiser: Amberwolf & Dogman's CargoTrike & DogCarrier



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

This evolved unnaturally from a previous build, the Delta Tripper, which was barely usable but out of necessity was used for at least several hundred miles of commuting and cargo hauling. 

The SB Cruiser build thread on ES has all the details, but it's already gone thru two iterations in less than two months, from a single x5304 hubmotor up front in 26" wheel, to moving that back to the rigth rear wheel in 20" and adding an old 9C in 20" on the left. May yet add a third up front cuz now there's not enough weight up there and i get some skid on full braking up there. 

At first it ddint' have the power to get out of it's own way, but now its' almost aas quick off the line as CrazyBike2, even with one of the St Bernards in the back.


It's meant to be convertible, so it can be used as a dog or cargo carrier with the kennel/crate on there, or it can be used as a "pickup truck" with just the flatbed, or with the rack as well as the bed but no crate. Normally it has teh crate and the rack helps hold the crate on there, as well as keeping the lights at driver-level for visibility (where otherwise they'd be down on the bottom edge). 

I've only used it without the kennel on there a few times; it doesn't help the aero much but it does make it a lot more visible, and gets even more stares than without it. 


As usual, it's made from recycled bits and bobs of other things, with little of it bought new (I think it's just the spokes for the rear wheels, the kennel/crate that was bought new for a trailer for CrazyBike2 summer before last, and the front tire and and front and rear innertubes, and the paint used on it and welding wire and griding discs used to build it, were bought new). 

Everything else was either scavenged or recycled from discarded items, or in a couple cases bought used by me or for me by others. 

Still, there's probably a few hundred dollars into it by now, though I haven't totalled it up. It's a lot of money for me, especially right now, but so far it's all been worth it to be able to take the dogs places (especially up to work with me, with Tiny being sick recently) more safely than I could in the trailer behind CrazyBIke2.


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)




----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)




----------



## ken will (Dec 19, 2009)

Your dogs are definitely bigger then mine, which only weigh 196 lbs. combined!


----------



## Amberwolf (May 29, 2009)

I think with Tiny's weight loss, between the two of them they've got about 30lbs on yours. 

I saw your bakfiet-style bike, and it reminded me that at one point I was going to build this Loooooooongbike for the original set I had:









but I procrastinated and lost the chance to do it for them forever, when they died in a housefire a couple of years ago (which still seems like yesterday, and a million years ago, if that makes any sense). 

So this trike is the best compromise for a first round attempt to work out the bugs, and then a doublewide version can be made later.

I also would still like to build a BarkFiet  but I'd pretty much have to do it as a trike with two narrow-spaced small front wheels as I am not likely to be capable of holding up one, two or more big ones in the front of a bike-style one.


----------

